# Fallout 3 .xlive.dll error



## Rammy12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I was just starting Fallout 3 then I waited until its done checking my video card for minimum requirements. Then when I press the "PLAY" button, it says 
"This application has failed to start because xlive.dll was not found.Re-installing the application may fix this problem". I reinstalled it but It still says the same error. Does this mean I need to update my video card?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Fallout 3 has xbox live online connectivity.
That dll is probably associated with that.
Browse the fallout 3 CD for the xbox live
applictaion and try reinstalling that.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Your problem may be associated with Windows Live or associated part of it. I have heard of similar problems after people have uninstalled it.

Might be able to sort it by re-installing / updating from here..

http://download.live.com/


----------

